# Tom Stumpf



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Tom, just wanted to let you know I got "wired" and it seems to be working. In a month I've had my tremors cut by 75% and medication handles the rest. The only thing I can't get used to is the CIA transmissions going directly into my brain now.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Pete McKay said:


> ...The only thing I can't get used to is the CIA transmissions going directly into my brain now.


This should be reported to Homeland Security.









__________________


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

H ey Pete glad to see you on board. We need guys like you here. lendell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Pete I'm glad it also is helping you. Tom is doing awsome, thank god!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Great


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe, my difference isn't quite night and day yet but it's been 4 weeks and I've gotten to where I can eat my Cheerios again without a bib, and I can get the key in the lock on the first try. I have another tuning session tomorrow that's supposed to get us a little higher but I'm really hoping for a decrease in meds more than anything. I hate sleeping 12-14 hours a day because of them. My kid bought me a bunch of lexan bodies I need to paint for the slot car club, I may be able to get to them soon.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Glad to hear Tom & Pete are doing well, great news! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Way to go Pete.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

good news indeed


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pete,

Great and hope you can get your meds reduced so you can stay awake and do slot stuff like we all know you want to. Hang in there man and take care.

Bob


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Great news Pete.I'm glad you went through with it.You won't believe the difference it will make in your life.You will really learn whats important in life.I have had nothing but support from everyone that I have met in this hobby before and after the operations.I could not have done it without Bob Beers,Danny Esposito,Kevin Mc Evoy and my family'.Bob,Danny and my daughterTracy Lockwood will continue to raise funds next year with another Parkinsons Unity Walk car.I really appreciate all the donations and support.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

It's great to see the both of you are doing so well and feeling so much better. It's also great to hear that resarch is bringing about good treatment options.

And speaking about raising money...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120611854662

All proceeds go to the Parkinsons Unity Walk. Donate to a good cause and get a cool slot car.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

82whiskey said:


> It's great to see the both of you are doing so well and feeling so much better. It's also great to hear that resarch is bringing about good treatment options.
> 
> And speaking about raising money...
> 
> ...


Car looks a bit familiar lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Car looks a bit familiar lol!:thumbsup:


Right you are Chris!


----------

